# Parts help!



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there

IM very green and new so i cant really tell you,
however, if it complies depends on your setup - a contactor thats rated at 100amps is no good if you calc that you will pull 200.

Do electrical wholesalers hold this sort of stuff?


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

We need the voltage, peak and continuous amperage, etc. to recommend a contactor.

The NZ-made Scott Drive has a contactor included.

Good luck.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

ruckus said:


> We need the voltage, peak and continuous amperage, etc. to recommend a contactor.
> 
> The NZ-made Scott Drive has a contactor included.
> 
> Good luck.


I am still learning the full details so far is 144 v pack split into 3 packs of48v driving a solution 1 in turn a warp 11 the max amps i am guessing is about 400 i sore the*Electric Vehicle Contactor - Kilovac EV200 as able to do the job i was hoping someone would confirm or rubbish the idea*
Thanks*
Owen


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Farcry said:


> Do electrical wholesalers hold this sort of stuff?


Not sure i asked in my local for a fuse and/or breaker and was told it was over$1000 each so i will get them online at a ev site
Thanks and have fun
whats your car?
Owen


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Car? im not even at that stage, im just very interested and wanting to do this.
I have to focus on my studies though as an electrical apprentice.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

evnz said:


> Hi all I have looked at a contactor (12v disconnect) as a main pack kill does it work with the nz compliance ?
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-M...ccessories/photos/a-483003885/p-199473803.htm
> 
> ...


 
Owen first question:

1/ Yes, this contactor complies with the LVVTA code in terms of 2.2.1(c) as it is "electro-mechanically" operated. In other words the coil of the relay actuates a mechanical switch. The soliton controller has a contactor in it already so this could be counted as the Positive Pole isolation. A second contactor (ev200) on the Negative Pole accommodates the requirement to "isolate all poles of the motor power supply from the motor controller circuitry".

2/ Certain fuses are available from EMC Forklift Parts in Auckland but be aware that big fuses are not cheap. Fuse holders are not readily available from them to suit the larger fuses. You may be better purchasing from overseas in the short term. Start with www.evparts.com

3/ Protech Technologies are your best bet for a programmable charger in NZ. dub dub dub dot protechnz dot com. Phone auckland 818 5115. Expect to pay around $3 grand inc. GST. Chargers can be had for a lot cheaper out of the States or China but generally not programmable for that money.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Nick Smith said:


> Owen first question:
> 
> 
> 3/ Protech Technologies are your best bet for a programmable charger in NZ. dub dub dub dot protechnz dot com. Phone auckland 818 5115. Expect to pay around $3 grand inc. GST. Chargers can be had for a lot cheaper out of the States or China but generally not programmable for that money.


So why go programmable i saw this at evworks aus 
ZIVAN
NG3-144VDC

Switchmode charger for lithium and lead acid packs
Price: AU$1,595
Ok or not
I am learning so much since i decided to get a lithium pack instead of lead 
Thanks
Owen


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

evnz said:


> So why go programmable i saw this at evworks aus
> ZIVAN
> NG3-144VDC
> 
> ...


I suggested protech in response to your original post " ...from in nz preferably". I am not currently aware of other options from NZ.

Best reason for programmability is flexibility. If you have a cell go bad and have to remove one, or you upgrade to a higher voltage pack later, or just decide to change the charge profile then you are free to do so.

Non programmable chargers are of course cheaper. You do however need to make sure that you order the correct charge curve to suit your pack (end of charge voltage etc). The Zivan from EV works for instance is sort of expected to be used with a BMS as the cutoff voltage for the pack is not as low as I would personally prefer - depends really on what you are aiming for at end of charge - 3.65v, 3.8v, 4.0 or even 4.2 volts per cell. You kind of have to match your pack to the charger by adding or subtracting cells to reach your desired V/cell at end of charge.

Chennic chargers can be ordered preloaded with 10 different charge curves so you can pick and choose which to use with your pack.

Just out of interest - the EVworks price for the Zivan when converted to NZD inc GST comes to around $2400 + freight. The programmable Protech is now starting to look economically viable isn't it?


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

For the record, the EV200 is "500+A carry, 2000A interrupt at 320VDC" so should be sufficient depending on whether you're racing or not 



Nick Smith said:


> Owen first question:
> 
> 1/ Yes, this contactor complies with the LVVTA code in terms of 2.2.1(c) as it is "electro-mechanically" operated. In other words the coil of the relay actuates a mechanical switch. The soliton controller has a contactor in it already so this could be counted as the Positive Pole isolation. A second contactor (ev200) on the Negative Pole accommodates the requirement to "isolate all poles of the motor power supply from the motor controller circuitry".


However, the full text of 2.2(1)f is (bolding mine)


> (f) a suitable mechanical maintenance isolation switch, operated without the need for tools, *close to each separate group of batteries*, to isolate all poles of the batteries such that safe access is provided for
> maintenance within two minutes of power disconnection;


Due the to the highlghted text, I've decided I need at least a double Anderson connector at the rear pack - the contactors are obviously "close to" the front pack, but not the rear. Actually, I didn't check the need with the LVVTA - I decided I'd be happier with a visible indication that the pack is disconnected if I'm working on/around the rear pack anyway...

EVWorks do fuses and holders, but I guess you've already seen that


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Due the to the highlghted text, I've decided I need at least a double Anderson connector at the rear pack - the contactors are obviously "close to" the front pack, but not the rear. Actually, I didn't check the need with the LVVTA - I decided I'd be happier with a visible indication that the pack is disconnected if I'm working on/around the rear pack anyway...

yes i have seen but i have someone that has a few spare 
i took it that we would need to get the pack below 60vdc so i was going to use the contactor x2 to drop it to 3 packs of 48vdc if have missunderstood it please let me know


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

CrunchTime said:


> For the record, the EV200 is "500+A carry, 2000A interrupt at 320VDC" so should be sufficient depending on whether you're racing or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a question for you .....the connector will need to be rated at to amp you are going to draw other wise it will get hot ?


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Nick Smith said:


> I suggested protech in response to your original post " ...from in nz preferably". I am not currently aware of other options from NZ.
> 
> Just out of interest - the EVworks price for the Zivan when converted to NZD inc GST comes to around $2400 + freight. The programmable Protech is now starting to look economically viable isn't it?



I got a email to them and monday they replyed with some info for me and as for the price it was only minimill differance so i thank you and i will let you know how it goes 

By the way your coment of "- depends really on what you are aiming for at end of charge - 3.65v, 3.8v, 4.0 or even 4.2 volts per cell " what do you recomend as max with and with out bms

Thanks
Owen


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

evnz said:


> I got a email to them and monday they replyed with some info for me and as for the price it was only minimill differance so i thank you and i will let you know how it goes
> 
> By the way your coment of "- depends really on what you are aiming for at end of charge - 3.65v, 3.8v, 4.0 or even 4.2 volts per cell " what do you recomend as max with and with out bms
> 
> ...


I can't provide any personal input as to end of charge voltage but I do belong to the "Rickard" school. I am sending you a private message.


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

evnz said:


> I have a question for you .....the connector will need to be rated at to amp you are going to draw other wise it will get hot ?


Yes - I have a 350A 600V connector from EVWorks...


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

CrunchTime said:


> Yes - I have a 350A 600V connector from EVWorks...


I was going on my controller able to draw 1000 amps i am on the thort that you would draw more than 350 
All good
Owen


----------

